# Sanding a drywall ceiling?



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

I recently had a troublesome drywall ceiling seam repaired by a friend and his crew. The repair work left about a 12" wide x 10' stretch of drywall mud. What's the best way to sand this area? I tried one of these http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=246937-1069-7155, but I found it very difficult to use. Maybe I wasn't using it properly.

Thanks.


----------



## Dr Dave (Jan 1, 2009)

Is there a dried slurry mud left on your wall or ceiling?
if so i would gear up with a mask and goggles and get a scraper, it depends though on what they have used or what consistency they have mixed it at.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

No, it's juts a lot of mud.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

what grit sanding paper are you using? and how are you using the pole sander. it is best to push the sander with the head at 90 degree to the pole. and push with it with a little pressure in the direction you want to go. If you push into it to much you will make the sander head to jump around on you . once you get the feel for the sander you should be fine. :thumbup: BOB


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Not sure of the grit. I think it was 150. Yeah, it sounds like I didn't have the angle right. What grit should I be using? Should I use the tradional sandpaper or the mesh style?


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

150 is fine. my spackler uses es the mesh type but I have seen him sand the concrete with it first to cut down on the abrasion some what.( only on new sheets).BOB


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

takes alot of muscle,,its a good tool. I find it works better for "ME" at about a 45 degree angle. for a ceiling might need to stand on a solid bench chair,or lladder,,the bench allows you to move a bit. IF you have to take off alot,,leave that mesh rough and change once in a while to new rough. IF its really goopered up there and you have to go down alot might try something MORE aggrssive and then recoat up light,,wiping off excess as you go. If its just slight raised edge beads try scraping with a putty knife before you sand.

Mesh lasts ALOT longer than paper

"MY" sanding problem is I sand TOO much and then have to recoat too many times. If the whole ceiling is smooth and NOT textured you can put a long straight edge up there against a strong light and see where you need more or less to get right. It doesnt look like much when its in sanded mud,,,but shows like a sore thumb after paint(once painted almost impossible to sand back down )


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah, 45 degree angle worked great! Thanks!


----------

